# Apple releases the source code of Leopard core - Darwin 9



## din (Nov 8, 2007)

*News Source*

*Source Code*

Apple has released the source code to Darwin 9, the underlying open source operating system ofMac OS X 10.5 Leopard. "Darwin is the open source UNIX-based foundation of Mac OS X. Darwin integrates a number of technologies, including the Mach 3.0 microkernel, operating system services based on FreeBSD 5 UNIX, high-performance TCP/IP networking, and support for multiple integrated file systems. Because the design of Darwin is highly modular, you can dynamically add device drivers, networking extensions, and new file systems."


----------



## Garbage (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Apple Releases Leopard Source Code*

What a gr8 news this is !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Apple Releases Leopard Source Code*

^^^ On the contrary it is not! Apple has been doing this ever since it moved over to Darwin kernel (Mac OS X).

Dinkar, Get the title changed to "Apple releases the source code of Leopard core - Darwin 9". Apple has not released the source code for the whole of Leopard OS, its only for the kernel and related core components.

Some screenshots of GNU/Darwin + 3rd Party DEs & Window managers (This is how darwin looks widout Apple's Aqua UI)

*gnu-darwin.sourceforge.net/141.png

*gnu-darwin.sourceforge.net/X42.png

*www.gnu-darwin.org/gnu-darwin-x86-2.png


----------



## din (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Apple Releases Leopard Source Code*

Oh, I am really sorry.

Mods, please change the title to "*Apple releases the source code of Leopard core - Darwin 9*" as specified by Infra.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

But @infra:Open darwin is struggling with apple's attitude till now.I think they opened it to get some code fixes and bug reports.


----------



## aku (Nov 8, 2007)

old newz


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2007)

So this means OS X's internal stuff is from Darwin and they built only the UI  .What else has apple added from its own developers?


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> But @infra:Open darwin is struggling with apple's attitude till now.I think they opened it to get some code fixes and bug reports.


+1
especially after all the leopard bugs and security loophole reports..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 9, 2007)

@akuCRACKER
How can this be old news when Leopard was released on Oct.26 and the source code for Darwin 9 hadn't been releaed yet?

@others
Darwin was always open source. Its actually a mix and match of various entities. As Dinkar posted in the first post regarding what are its componenets, it has tried to take the best of everything. However wid superuser previlages and attempts to make it simpler and easier has opened up a lot of holes. If today, I was using GNU/Darwin instead of Linux kernel on my Ubuntu system I'm sure my system would be as stable as it is today, with the linux kernel.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

....but went stagnant for quite some time now  until this leopard release.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, apple updates the Darwin kernel only when newer versions of Mac OS X are released.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> So this means OS X's internal stuff is from Darwin and they built only the UI


Nope, the kernel is open source and Apple contributes to it too.

There are a lot of proprietary technologies that Apple adds to the Darwin kernel such as the QuickTime engine, Aqua user interface, Finder, pre-emptive multi-tasking, memory protection, etc. which are not included in the version that Apple opens the source of but are there in Mac OS X.

They don't build "only the UI".


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

..and safari browser is also ripped from oss, khtml(remember konqueror browser in kde) made to their likes(webkit?)  this is why bsd license is weak compared to GPL  apple gets everything from oss community.but never felt supporting freebsd(based on) devels and community neither funding nor contribute codes.instead they made this darwin thingy calling it OSS but it only awake when any new os x released.


> On January 7, 2003, Steve Jobs announced that Apple had developed their own web browser based on KHTML rendering engine, called Safari.[7]


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safari_browser#History_and_development


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

Using open source code is not ripping it off.

When you leave a bag of chocolates open and invite your friends to have their fill, you lose the right to say that they stole from you when they go ahead and grab those chocolates.

Open source is supposed to be all about selfless sharing, isn't it? You can only be selfless when you don't expect anything in return.

I'm pretty sure Microsoft uses open source code in their products too. The only difference is that Apple proudly admits they do so, contributes something back to the community (I'm not sure how much it is but it has got to count for _something_) and their CEO does not go yelling around that they are going to sue Linux vendors for unproven patent violations.

Of course, every company is in the business to make money and you cannot expect anyone to be saintly. Least of all, Apple Inc.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

ur right m$ network thingy all are rip off from basic unix.esp tcp!but oss is not like a free chocolate.they needs the contributions to sustain.remember Linux as the best example.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder if iPhone's OS also has a modified darwin kernel.. 
OS X based on darwin.. iPhone based on OS X .. do I smell something fishy here.. ???

Also I see that the latest GNU/Darwin is not bootable.. I can work on this only if I have Darwin already installed .. I guess its just the source for the kernel released and will not be able to boot/install it.

@IRD .. can you tell me if one can infact install the source provided by apple.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 11, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> I wonder if iPhone's OS also has a modified darwin kernel..
> OS X based on darwin.. iPhone based on OS X .. do I smell something fishy here.. ???


iPhone uses a specialized version of Mac OS X for embedded systems. So I don't "smell" anything fishy here!



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> Also I see that the latest GNU/Darwin is not bootable.. I can work on this only if I have Darwin already installed .. I guess its just the source for the kernel released and will not be able to boot/install it.
> 
> @IRD .. can you tell me if one can infact install the source provided by apple.


Yep, as of now there is no bootable binary Darwin 9 ISO. Just the sources. You may hafta wait for that. Otherwise grab an older version and apply the kernel update.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> iPhone uses a specialized version of Mac OS X for embedded systems. So I don't "smell" anything fishy here!


So iPhone wont be having any traces for the darwin kernel and is completely developed by apple developers.


> Yep, as of now there is no bootable binary Darwin 9 ISO. Just the sources. You may hafta wait for that. Otherwise grab an older version and apply the kernel update.


I  just checked GNU/Darwin


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 11, 2007)

Read more about iPhone internals: *www.roughlydrafted.com/2007/07/13/iphone-os-x-architecture-the-mach-kernel-and-ram/

It appears to be running a Mach kernel coz afaik Darwin doesn't support ARM architecture.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

This is the only good part of APPLE i believe!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^ What???!!


----------



## narangz (Nov 11, 2007)

^^ he meant internals i.e. hardware, i guess.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

Na... I feel good to see Apple releasing the source code of leo core 

I didnt comment on the other post... i just read the first post and posted my reply


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Using open source code is not ripping it off.
> 
> When you leave a bag of chocolates open and invite your friends to have their fill, you lose the right to say that they stole from you when they go ahead and grab those chocolates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

^^ Bumping the old mac threads    ... i know why


----------

